# How Too?



## mikeydean (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a bubble magic  type machine,freind wants me to run some shake for him . Question is, how much do I charge him? Not sure about the quality of shake so not sure i want any of the hash..


----------



## jmansweed (Jan 8, 2013)

Suppose its all about how good of a friend Mikey? and how long it takes you.


----------



## Locked (Jan 8, 2013)

His shake or your shake? Your shake, your machine, your time would equal a higher price then his shake, your machine and your time.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 8, 2013)

Ifin he be friend why not just do it cause you want to and you can? Maybe he got skill yual could use then yual dont need to collect tax fur the man 

BWD


----------



## mikeydean (Jan 8, 2013)

BWD you right friend is friend  after all its just time!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 8, 2013)

Yup friend sometime be best think bout the friend part of friend and sometime yual goin to need a friend skill and hope they be there with it without taken from wallet. I truly believe ifin folk start tryin to get back to barder of skill or product fur personal need we become the goverment 

BWD


----------



## Yama (Jan 15, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Yup friend sometime be best think bout the friend part of friend and sometime yual goin to need a friend skill and hope they be there with it without taken from wallet. I truly believe ifin folk start tryin to get back to barder of skill or product fur personal need we become the goverment
> 
> BWD




That sounds like a place I could live.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 15, 2013)

It be great way to life and much simpler too pilgrem 

BWD


----------



## mikeydean (Jan 15, 2013)

Ran 'bout 45gms. for him...was a happy man when he left!!!  NO CHARGE 
  Was a good day!:clap: :banana:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 15, 2013)

True friend ya be true friend ya have  

BWD


----------

